# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا > آموزش: فیلم آموزشی کلاسهای انتزاعی و مفهوم چندریختی به زبان فارسی

## deopen

برای یکی از درسام، باید چند فیلم آموزشی درست میکردم، این یکی در مورد مفهوم چند ریختی و کلاس انتزاعی تو برنامه نویسی شی گرا با زبان جاواست ،اولش در موردش صحبت میکنم و با فیلم و نوشتن یه برنامه توضیحش میدم ...
گفتم دوستان ببینند و انتقاداتشون رو بگن - فیلم یه فیلم ۱۵ دقیقه ایه  ، با لینک زیر :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTjeRbQgoJ4

قراره چند فیلم دیگه هم درست کنم ، اگه مشکلی نداشته باشه در تاپیکهای جداگانه بذارمشون ...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
لینکهایی که پس از ویرایش اضافه شدند :

لینک ویدیو در آپارات :
http://www.aparat.com/v/f72a98c1cb62...755f3065b77398

لینک دانلود از رپید شیر :
https://rapidshare.com/files/1917309...s-main.mp4.zip

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*ویدیو دوم :*
برای درک مفهوم کلاس انتزاعی و رفتار چندریختی با اشیا یک مثال با کامپونتهای جاوا زدم ، که در آن اشیا باتن یا دکمه و تکست فیلد و لیبل یا همون برچسب در گروهی بزرگتر که از آن ارث بری داشتند قرار میگیرند ، یعنی گروه کامپونت که یک کلاس انتزاعیست . 

لینک ویدیو دوم در یوتیوب :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7kNOJaAjZY

لینک ویدیو دوم در آپارات :
http://www.aparat.com/v/dfe0173c3901...cff77fe9b77637

----------


## spiderman200700

دستت درد نکنه .
خیلی خوبه.
فقط کاش جز youtube تو یه جای دیگه هم اپلودش میکردی که ف-یلتر نیاشه.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام
آپارات سرویس خوبیه .

----------


## deopen

> دستت درد نکنه .
> خیلی خوبه.
> فقط کاش جز youtube تو یه جای دیگه هم اپلودش میکردی که ف-یلتر نیاشه.


حتما ، تو رپیدشیر آپلودش کردم :

https://rapidshare.com/files/1917309...s-main.mp4.zip

----------


## deopen

> سلام
> آپارات سرویس خوبیه .


تو آپارات هم آپلودش کردم :

http://www.aparat.com/v/f72a98c1cb62...755f3065b77398

----------


## spiderman200700

خیلی خوب بود.
امیدوارم بازم از این آموزش ها درست کنی.مخصوصا آموزش های تخصصی تر. :قلب:

----------


## deopen

> خیلی خوب بود.
> امیدوارم بازم از این آموزش ها درست کنی.مخصوصا آموزش های تخصصی تر.


میدونی یه روز داشتم با یکی از بچه های دانشکده بحث میکردم از یه جا حس کردم طرف دیگه نمی فهمه من چی میگم ، گفتم : اینترفیس که میدونی چیه ، گفت آره دیگه ، پنجره و دکمه و اینا ، گفتم اون نوعی از اینترفیسه خوده اینترفیس رو میفهمی ؟ یه چرت و پرتی گفت که یادمم نموند ، میدونی این یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینا مفاهیم رو نفهمیدن و دارن با ابزار کار میکنن ، درکی از کاری که انجام میدن ندارن ، اونجا بود که تصمیم گرفتم که مفهوم چند ریختی رو با دو تا فیلم که یکیش اینه به برنامم اضافه کنم ، این فیلما هیچی نیست ، من فقط سعی کردم نقطه شروع رو نشون بدم که شاید یکی بخودش بیاد و بره دنبال درک مفاهیم ...

----------


## deopen

*ویدیو دوم :*
برای درک مفهوم کلاس انتزاعی و رفتار چندریختی با اشیا یک مثال با کامپونتهای جاوا زدم ، که در آن اشیا باتن یا دکمه و تکست فیلد و لیبل یا همون برچسب در گروهی بزرگتر که از آن ارث بری داشتند قرار میگیرند ، یعنی گروه کامپونت که یک کلاس انتزاعیست . 

لینک ویدیو دوم در یوتیوب :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7kNOJaAjZY

لینک ویدیو دوم در آپارات :
http://www.aparat.com/v/dfe0173c3901...cff77fe9b77637

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلاااام ... دوست من کارت عالی بود  :تشویق: 

امیدوارم استادتون بازم ازت کارهای دیگه هم بخواد ... ( دعای خیر بود ... )

آقا می خوام بگم شرط می بندم ولی خب جایز نیست . به هر حال اهمیت حرفم و درک کنید :

به شدت در کشور نیاز به آموزش های اینچنینی داریم و اگر یه گروه باشند که فقط روی آموزشهای دانشگاه کار کنند با بررسی های مختصر که انجام دادم مطمئن هستم کارشون خوب می گیره .

سیستم تولید محتوی آموزشی در کشور به درد نمی خوره . ( اکثرا جعبه های بزرگ و خالی از محتوی . آموزشها شده word . flash . asp . و از ایندسته که می دونم منظورم و متوجه شدید ... )

اونها رو هم درست آموزش نمیدن .

و خیلی هم بازاریابی هاشون ایراد داره و کاربران محصولاتشون رو نمی شناسند . برند سازی نکردند وب سایت خوبی در این زمینه ندارند و ...

من توی طرح کسب و کار درس کارآفرینی یه خلاصه دارم در این زمینه فراهم می کنم .

ما به آموزشهای ساختمان داده ها . ( همرا با انیمیشن و گرافیک مناسب ) ... اسمبلی . آمار و احتمالات . نمونه های مختلف از کار با بانک های اطلاعاتی . درس پایگاه داده ها و ... احتیاج داریم .

من اگر در شهر خودم جاگیر بودم این طرح و اجرا می کردم .

شما ده تا کلیپ دیگه اینجوری درست کن من حاضرم اولین خرید و انجام بدم . 

آموزشهای زیادی از شرکت های خارجی مثل VTC , Lynda  دیدم . چقدر آموزشها روان و کاربردی هستند و جامع . من با این آموزشها اول مهر حتی یه خط php  ننوشته بودم . یه فروشگاه رو به عنوان پروژه برداشتم . همین الان سبد خرید رو تموم کردم اومدم استراحت کنم و سری به اینجا بزنم .

یه دونه از آموزش هاشون برابر تمام ترم دانشگاه است و خیلی بیشتر . ( در اون زمینه درسی )

آخه ما تا کی می خوای متغیر ها و آرایه ها رو بگیم ؟ پس کی یه پروِژه به کارآموز یاد بدیم ؟

من می خواستم در این زمینه ها یه بحث ایجاد کنم در بخش عمومی . و مقایسه ایی کنم بین کارهایی که شما عزیزان با دانش فنی تون می تونید انجام بدید با کارافرینی هایی که ما ده سال پیش بدنبالش بودیم .

میرم ایجاد می کنم .

به هر حال تبریک میگم من هم از آموزشت خیلی خوشم اومد . هم از کد نویسیت .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

اضافه کنم از همه دوستانی که از وبلاگ هاشون و فایلهاشون استفاده می کنم . تشکر می کنم .  این دوستمون که تو بخش php یه cms رو آموزش داده هیچ چیزی از موسسات و مدرسین خارجی کم نداره . جز اینکه اونجا موسساتشون مسائل تجاری رو می دونن ولی ما سراغ این کارها نمیریم .

----------


## deopen

> سلاااام ... دوست من کارت عالی بود 
> 
> امیدوارم استادتون بازم ازت کارهای دیگه هم بخواد ... ( دعای خیر بود ... )
> 
> آقا می خوام بگم شرط می بندم ولی خب جایز نیست . به هر حال اهمیت حرفم و درک کنید :
> 
> به شدت در کشور نیاز به آموزش های اینچنینی داریم و اگر یه گروه باشند که فقط روی آموزشهای دانشگاه کار کنند با بررسی های مختصر که انجام دادم مطمئن هستم کارشون خوب می گیره .
> 
> سیستم تولید محتوی آموزشی در کشور به درد نمی خوره . ( اکثرا جعبه های بزرگ و خالی از محتوی . آموزشها شده word . flash . asp . و از ایندسته که می دونم منظورم و متوجه شدید ... )
> ...


ممنونم از توجه ویژت ، مرسی از نظراتت ، حرفت رو قبول دارم ، ما تو دانشگامون ، ۳ تا استاد با ۸ واحد برنامه نویسی ، کلا تو لوپ گیر کرده بودن تا به وراثت میرسیدن ، بر میگشتن اول لوپ یعنی تعریف کلاس و متغیر  :قهقهه: 

من دوست دارم این کارهای آموزشی رو انجام بدم و فیدبکیم که ازش میخوام پول نیست ، حتا اینکه کسی ببینه یا نبینه هم نیست ، یک حس درونیه ، انگار خودت رو داری تجزیه و تحلیل میکنی و توصیفش سخته .

بعد از اینکه این کارو تموم کردم و یه ویدیو خوب هم راجع به اینتر فیس تو این هفته ساختم . در اولین فرصت ویدیو های آموزشی در رابطه با API های یونیکس یا POSIX طراحی میکنم ، چیزایی در رابطه با پروسزها و نحوه ی ارتباطشون بعدش Multi Threading تو خوده UNIX با Cpp و بعدش Multi threading در جاوا ، شاید هم ویدیو هایی در رابطه با برنامه نویسی با آبجکتیو سی تو پلت فرم اپل دادم .

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

من بی صبرانه منتظر این ویدیو ها هستم . 

پس این شد کانال شما : 

http://www.aparat.com/deopen

----------


## spiderman200700

جناب deopen ، واقعا آفرین.
حتی اون اشتباهت که خودتم بهش اشاره کردی هم میتونه یه نکته ی آموزشی باشه.
و اینکه اگه ویدئو هایی که گفتی درست کنی ، دیگه واقعا ترکوندی.
منم بی صبرانه منتظر هستم.

----------


## L u k e

جالب بود استفاده کردیم
این همیشه جزء یکی از سوالاتم بود که چرا این کارو می کنند چند جا دنبالش رفتم ولی جواب قابل قبولی نگرفتم 
خیلی خیلی دستون درد نکنه

----------


## deopen

مرسی از توجه ویژتون  :لبخند:  آدم روحیه و انگیزه ای پیدا میکنه برای ادامه ی همچین کارهایی ، من فعلا در حال رکورد فیلمام هستم، بعد از اینکه میکسشون کردم تا یک شنبه همشون رو آپلود میکنم ، بازهم مرسی ...

----------


## spiderman200700

من که واسه یکشنبه لحظه شماری میکنم.
واقعا فیلم ها تون مختصر و مفید.
ممنون از شما. :تشویق:

----------


## kourepaz

سلام   واااااااااااااااییییییییی  ییی آقا عالی بود ما که حز بردیم  اقا بازم این کارا بکنید با تشکر وخسته نباشید

----------


## spiderman200700

جناب deopen ، کجایی.
یکشنبه گذشت و پنجشنبه هم اومد.
ما هنوز منتظر آموزشاتون هستیم ها ! :چشمک:

----------


## deopen

> جناب deopen ، کجایی.
> یکشنبه گذشت و پنجشنبه هم اومد.
> ما هنوز منتظر آموزشاتون هستیم ها !


متاسفانه از یکشنبه تا الان هر بار برای آپلود بخاطر اینتراپت یا محدودیت زمانی به مشکل برخوردم وگرنه بطور دقیق تمام فیلمها شامل ۲۰۰ دقیقه هستند ، که امروز موفق شدم یکیشون رو آپلود کنم ، 

۳ پارت دیگه ی آموزش چند ریختی رو در لینک زیر اضافه میکنم ، این ۲ پارت و ۳ پارت بعدی مهمترین قسمت آموزشهام هست . 

فیلم آموزشی اینترفیس ها در مفهوم چندریختی به زبان فارسی

----------


## spiderman200700

عالیه.
مرسی. :تشویق:

----------


## M0TR!X

سلام.

همچنان منتظریم

----------


## spiderman200700

ما هم همچنان منتظریم..............

----------

